# a man making advances at too many girls



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I have this colleague who's infamous for trying to be friendly with some girls he likes by making advances at them and making fun at them (like holding girls' hairs excessively). They're pretty much "bad taste" by all accounts, and all the girls (and boys) don't like his somewhat peculiar behavior. (The problem is, nevertheless, he doesn't seem to be aware that the girls don't like him)

What would be the right Finnish word to describe such a personality?

Perhaps "Hän on ällöttävä mies. Hän aina tekee pilaa ja lähentelee tytöille! Ongelma on se, että tytöt ei tykä hänen käyttäytymistä!" (?)


----------



## sakvaka

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Perhaps "Hän on ällöttävä mies. Hän aina tekee pilaa ja lähentelee tytöille! Ongelma on se, että tytöt ei tykä hänen käyttäytymistä!" (?)



"Tehdä pilaa" is usually used in the sense of mocking someone or disrespectfully making fun of someone. Although it also can mean "do tricks, play with sb", it's hardly the suitable word here. _Lähennellä_ is a good word (= to approach sb with sexual intent). Also I'd definitely use _nainen_ pro _tyttö_, if the people in question are clearly adults.

_Hän on ällöttävä mies. Hän lähentelee kaikkia naisia! Ongelma on se, että naiset eivät pidä hänestä / hänen käyttäytymisestään._

A one-word expression for such a person could be _naistennaurattaja_. Wiktionary also lists the synonyms _gigolo_ (pronounced with a hard G), _auervaara_ and _don juan_ but these three often have other connotations like the one of a deceitful lover. *See #3.*


----------



## Spongiformi

sakvaka said:


> A one-word expression for such a person could be _naistennaurattaja_. Wiktionary also lists the synonyms _gigolo_ (pronounced with a hard G), _auervaara_ and _don juan_ but these three often have other connotations like the one of a deceitful lover.



Wouldn't such men actually know how to approach women and not make them instantly hate him, unlike the example person in the op?


----------



## sakvaka

Spongiformi said:


> Wouldn't such men actually know how to approach women and not make them instantly hate him, unlike the example person in the op?



You're absolutely right. This fact didn't even cross my mind.


----------

